# Who is This Fluff?



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Introducing Breeze. She's another of Bonnie's Angels -- but now she belongs to me. She's an 8 1/2 year old retiree that has just joined our family. She's should be a little over 4 lbs (actually she currently weighs a little over 5 lbs.), and she's pure love. :wub: Please watch for more on Breeze in upcoming posts and pictures. I'm so excited to have this special girl in my home and in my heart. :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! What a surprise. She is so sweet looking...and she is lucky to have you for a mommy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, congratulations!!!!!
She just breezed in when no one was looking! What a cutie. Can't wait to hear more about her & how she gets on w/the tribe!
You have a full quiver! Pretty soon you will catch up to Pat!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh wow, that's quite a surprise! Is she home with you and the girls now? How is everyone adjusting? Congrats Lynn...Breeze is a cutie!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congradulations.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations. Breeze is beautiful.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cute Lynn! She looks like a keeper! I'm sure she will be very happy in her new home!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations!! I love the name "Breeze".


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

What a beautiful girl! Congratulations!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh she's so cute!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! Congrats............... I am so happy for you!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love that face, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's a living doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations! What happy news!
She is adorable. :chili:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Breeze is beautiful!!! I love her name!!! You're getting sneaky Lynn!!! LOL!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What a pretty girl! I thought something was up when I read you had visited Bonnie! Will Breeze be accompanying you to Nationals?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats Lynn I am so excited for you


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww. She's cute! What's she like? How's everyone adjusting?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:Lynn - CONGRATS!!! How exciting. She's very pretty.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl, congratulations you must be thrilled.:aktion033::aktion033: :chili::chili:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations Lynn! She's adorable, can't wait to know more about her and of course, more pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah!!! Love news of new additions! Love your pack and congratulations!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful little lady and she looks so wise. Congratulations 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

All these surprises lately...how exciting! She's very cute, can't wait to see more of her


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

congrats on the new addition! how is everyone settling in?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Well -- here's the story. I was in Boca during the Christmas holidays and was over at Bonnie's and I feel in love with Breeze. Bonnie said that she was retired and that I could have her if I wanted her. I really had to give it a lot of thought and passed on taking her then. I thought that Bonnie might have already placed Breeze, but when I was in Boca a few days ago, I visited Bonnie and found that she had saved Breeze for me as she knew I would eventually take her. I came back with another fluff to everyone's surprise except maybe mine. I had been thinking about Breeze since I first met her. Bonnie wanted to make sure I was up to it, but I think it will work out well. When I travel, I can bring 2 with me and leave 2 at home. That means that even Tilly will get to travel sometimes. 

Breeze is really sweet and she's still investigating the place and getting to know Lacie and Tilly and get reacquainted with Secret. Bonnie's fluffs are very easy going, so I know that she will settle in just fine. I took this week off and am working from home just so that I can make sure that the adjustment goes well.

Breeze is my last fluff as I am limited to a total of 4 in my gated housing community and by the city too I think.

Although I would love a puppy, I just don't think a baby would mix well with my other 3. Lacie is 9, Secret is 12 and Tilly will be 8 in June, so Breeze fits right in. And with my own age and health issues, I don't think it would be right to take on a puppy that might survive me. If I am still around when my last fluff goes to The Bridge, I plan on fostering or adopting the older rescues that are harder to place.

Except for Finch (5 month old that I posted pictures of), Bonnie doesn't have any baby puppies, so the temptation wasn't there. Of course, I would have taken Finch in a heartbeat, but he's Bonnie's baby and she's keeping him for show and later for breeding. But it was nice to smell some puppy breath.

And like all of Bonnie's Angels -- Breeze is a little piggy and needs to (i.e., MUST) lose some weight. After this week of adjustment, she will be going on the infamous Green Bean Diet. Tilly may be accompanying her on this diet plan. LOL


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lynn, Congrats! How exciting is this? She is beautiful and special and so are you!:wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats Lynn....she is a cutie:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Lynn! She is beautiful and adorable. I love those Bonnie's Angels. Sounds like she will fit into your pack beautifully. What a great story of how she came to be yours :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Lynn Breeze is a doll!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations on a pretty little girl. She doesn't look like she needs to lose any weight. But, I am curious what in infamous green bean diet is? Addie may need to go on it as my ds is calling her Little Tug Boat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So...I'm assuming Miss Breezed will be coming to visit in June??? :aktion033:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Breeze is one very pretty little girl!! I love her name also :wub: Hope she brings you lots of joy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

You sneak! I had a feeling you were up to something though lol! So happy she has joined your family and Bella is thrilled to have another God Sister to love. More pictures and details about how she's doing with the girls please.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> So...I'm assuming Miss Breezed will be coming to visit in June??? :aktion033:


 Yes - Miss Pat and Princess Ava - Breeze will be joining Secret at this year's puppy party.

Her official name is CH Angel's Heavenly Breeze of Longmont, ROM.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

ladodd said:


> Congratulations on a pretty little girl. She doesn't look like she needs to lose any weight. But, I am curious what in infamous green bean diet is? Addie may need to go on it as my ds is calling her Little Tug Boat.


 
Laurie -- the Infamous Green Bean Diet is something that show breeders and handlers use to take weight off fluffs pretty quickly. Some of my Lhasas were often on this diet. LOL

You actually cut their kibble down to about 1/4 of what you normally feed them and then you add green beans (either fresh cooked or frozen cooked -- no salt) to the diets. You use 3/4 of what they normally eat with green beans --- for example if you are feeding 1 cup of food each day, then 1/4 cup would be kibble and 3/4 cups would be green beans. With the Malts it usually works within 2 weeks. Don't leave them on this for more than 3 weeks at a time.

With the Lhasas (as they are a little bigger) I would usually leave them on the green bean diet for about 4 weeks max.

Once off the green beans, monitor their diet very closely to ensure that you're not feeding too much kibble or TREATS.

The Green Bean Diet is INFAMOUS because the show community all use it and because the dogs don't like to diet any more than humans do.

For the fluffs, eating a lot of green beans keep them full (not hungry) kind of like lettuce does for humans.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!!! So excited for you!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw she's gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a precious doll. Congrats.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Another cutie. Congrats on the new little girl. Will be looking foward to pictures of all four.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations, she's precious :wub: can't wait to see more pictures! :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B.........Because she was such a cutie, you HAD to bring her home:Sooo cute:

R.........Resisting the temptation was too hard:hump:

E.........Everyone is getting the Bonny's Angels fever:smstarz:

E.........Even number is the right number: 4 fluffsarty::tender:

Z.........Ze Girls can now play a tennis match:wub::wub::wub::wub:

E.........Every day it will now be a heaven on earth :cloud9:


Congratulation:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did I say how happy I am for you Lynn? I hope this brings a new spark to your already darling duo. I am envious of those who will get to meet her at the puppy party! 
What a wonderful retirement for her!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

OMG!!! Congratulations, Lynn!!!! :aktion033: Breeze is absolutely beautiful!! I am so happy for you!! It is good she is the right age to settle in with your 3 girls! I am looking forward to more pictures of sweet Breeze! :chili:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like Breeze was just meant to become yours. <3 And what lovely name and face she has!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww, she's so pretty! I look forward to seeing pictures of her with the rest of your pack!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Breeze is beautiful Lynn.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations Lynn. She's beautiful.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Introducing Breeze. She's another of Bonnie's Angels -- but now she belongs to me. She's an 8 1/2 year old retiree that has just joined our family. She's should be a little over 4 lbs (actually she currently weighs a little over 5 lbs.), and she's pure love. :wub: Please watch for more on Breeze in upcoming posts and pictures. I'm so excited to have this special girl in my home and in my heart. :chili::chili:


She is beautiful! Congratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is cuteness overload!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, how exciting Lynn. Congratulations! looking forward to some family photos.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. She looks adorable. Hopefully she will settle in soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been on SM for a while and I am just seeing this...Congratulations on your new baby! Breeze is beautiful!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

HELLO and WELCOME, Breezy Girl!!!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

She is beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Just seeing this! Congrats on your new baby, Lynn! What a sweet little face! :wub: I am so happy for you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

My goodness I have missed so much. I saw your post about 4 baths per week and had to take a look to see what I missed. She's a doll Lynn...congratulations!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

awwhh, what a lucky girl to join your family. she looks so precious. what a sweet little girl. 

congratulations!


----------

